# Plower wants to plow!!!



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone need help plowing. I live 30 mins. south of Green Bay WI, and have only been out 3 times this year. Every damn storm either goes north or south of us. I can make the drive anywhere if the money is right. I got an 86 Chev. 3/4 ton with a 7' 6" Western pro. The truck doesn't look pretty but it runs and drives absolutely perfect. Milwaukee or maybe even Chicago anyone???


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

I did plow all last weekend and am looking forward to tonight and the following day and a half. Still am hoping to possibly help out anyone who might need it though.


----------

